# Which “triple berry blend” to use for DB?



## Digger (Aug 3, 2020)

So I completed my first batch the other week and couldn’t be happier. The recipe called for the triple berry blend but noticed it says “blueberry blackberry raspberry”. The one I used had strawberry, blueberry, raspberry.
The bags I bought yesterday have dark sweet cherries, tart cherries, Blueberries and strawberries.

which ones have you guys tried and which one is your favorite? I’m looking forward to starting the one with the cherries Next week


----------



## KCCam (Aug 4, 2020)

Digger said:


> So I completed my first batch the other week and couldn’t be happier. The recipe called for the triple berry blend but noticed it says “blueberry blackberry raspberry”. The one I used had strawberry, blueberry, raspberry.
> The bags I bought yesterday have dark sweet cherries, tart cherries, Blueberries and strawberries.
> 
> which ones have you guys tried and which one is your favorite? I’m looking forward to starting the one with the cherries Next week


Here in Alberta, Costco sells the blueberry, blackberry, raspberry blend. The one you just bought sounds good too. I’m sure somebody has tried it. You can’t really go wrong with DB. I just made one with home-grown frozen sour cherries and store-bought fresh blueberries, frozen. I always throw in a few overripe frozen bananas, with skin, sliced, for good measure. Turned out great. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 10, 2020)

Digger said:


> So I completed my first batch the other week and couldn’t be happier. The recipe called for the triple berry blend but noticed it says “blueberry blackberry raspberry”. The one I used had strawberry, blueberry, raspberry.
> The bags I bought yesterday have dark sweet cherries, tart cherries, Blueberries and strawberries.
> 
> which ones have you guys tried and which one is your favorite? I’m looking forward to starting the one with the cherries Next week



I often use the Costco organic four berry... raspberries, strawberries, blackberries and blueberries. But I've made it with about whatever homegrown fruit I can get my hands on...peaches, apricots, elderberries, plums, June berries, huckleberries and multiple types of grapes. I would say that the quad berry is still one of my favorites though.


----------



## Eric Huser (Aug 10, 2020)

My restaurant supply store sells 5 lb bags with 4 berry. Blue, Raz, Black, and Straw. I love it. All I use now for DB and Multiberry Mead.


----------

